# curious about how David Drum, ex Anglo banker is now able to live in the US?



## nconroy (1 Apr 2010)

I am curious about how David Drum, ex Anglo Irish Bank banker is now able to live in the US.

As a foreign national in America, he would only be able to stay there for a limited amount of time before being required to vacate the country.

Is he an American citizen or what? Did he get a green card?
Anyone know?


----------



## Towger (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: David Drum resident satus*

TO REPORT AN ILLEGAL ALIEN OR CRIMINAL ALIEN RESIDENT contact the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) division of the Department of Homeland Security by calling (866) DHS-2ICE to "report suspicious activity" (866) 347-2423.

You can also make a report with the DHS/ICE Investigations division in a city near you through the telephone numbers listed on the ICE web site— http://www.ice.gov/graphics/investigatio… -- for Special Agent-in-Charge (SAC) Offices, and their subordinate field offices called Resident Agent-in-Charge (RAC) and Resident Agent Offices (RAOs).


----------



## Papercut (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: David Drum resident satus*

He might have applied for or obtained an Investor's Visa. If on a non-immigrant holiday visa he could apply for adjustment of status while in the USA so he could stay there while the investor visa is in process.



Although: ''
For qualifying purposes, all capital (cash, equipment, property, etc.) shall be valued at fair market value in United States dollars. Assets acquired, directly or indirectly, by unlawful means (such as corruption and criminal activities) shall not be considered capital for purposes of obtaining EB-5 visas.''


----------



## nconroy (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: David Drum resident satus*

I am sure the American authorities are aware he is now resident in the US, given the media attention.
I am just curious what his status is. How did he manage to establish residence in America?
If he does not have legal resident status, he will be required to remove himself as soon as the visa waiver time period expires.
He will then have to come home to Ireland and face the music, no more invitations  from the Garda, just arrest him.

OR, does he have permanent residence status in the States?


----------



## nconroy (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: David Drum resident satus*

Here is a link:
http://www.thefreelibrary.com/UNITED+STATES+OF+ANGLO;+DRUMM+SCANDAL+AMERICAN+EMPIRE.-a0221732342

Quote from link:
"We already revealed how Mr Drumm is running Delta Corporate Finance, a financial advice company in Boston and how he has protected his EUR3.9million Cape CodCape home from being seized by Anglo."

Looks like Mr Drum may have applied for the Investors EB-5 visa.
Someone should warn Boston investors about the soundness of Mr Drum's advice.


----------



## Complainer (4 Apr 2010)

nconroy said:


> Is he an American citizen or what? Did he get a green card?


Why don't you drop him a line and ask him for yourself;

[broken link removed]


----------



## Towger (4 Apr 2010)

Not a bad looking , looks like space to moor a yacht or two at the end of the garden.


----------



## Billo (4 Apr 2010)

It's not a pad, it's now a " homestead " with exemption laws to protect against sale to satisfy creditors.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Apr 2010)

He built up the US arm of one of Anglo's subsidiaries in the early 90's and was there for a number of years so he may well hold citizenship,...

I think he should be tied to the spire,made look everyone in the eye and apologise/beg forgiveness for his wreckless greed and the pain it has inflicted on every Irish citizen.


----------



## Towger (7 Apr 2010)

bren1916 said:


> I think he should be tied to the spire.


 
I assume you mean the Dublin Spire and not the Anglo, sorry Chicago Spire.


----------



## csirl (8 Apr 2010)

i think the issue here isnt whether or not he has a visa for the States - I'm sure he does. The issue is whether or not, considering his circumstances, he is eligible for the visa and whether or not further investigation of these circumstances may reveal that it was issued in error. 

The US is very tight on immigration issues, so I find it hard to believe that they would give a visa to someone who had just resigned their job, put their house in Ireland up for sale, owes a more money than they have assets and who the Gardai want to talk to. 

When was "Delta Corporate Finance" set up? Before or after he fled to the US? If after, then how did an unemployed person who's house is for sale and who's deep in debt (and so cant have assets above the visa limit) got admitted in the first place - wouldnt even qualify for a holiday visa?


----------



## browtal (30 Apr 2010)

Just curious is David Drumm a brother of Vincent Drum of HSE. Browtal


----------



## phoenix (30 Apr 2010)

No he's not.


----------



## becky (1 May 2010)

browtal said:


> Just curious is David Drumm a brother of Vincent Drum of HSE. Browtal


 
It's Brendan Drumm and like the previous OP said, no not his brother.


----------



## TarfHead (1 May 2010)

Is there a way that his status could be 'normalised' is any of his kids were born in the US ? I believe he spent a few years there before coming home to take over as Anglo CEO.

As for arresting him, the judicial system works on the basis of law, not the emotion of the angry mob.


----------



## bond-007 (2 May 2010)

Even if he has US citizenship, it can be revoked at the whim of DHS. They have done so in the past for non US born citizens found committing criminal offences.


----------



## Chocks away (2 May 2010)

If he can be tied in to any dodgy stuff from his dealings in the US, he is liable to get his collar felt, and if found operating contrary to company law, will be locked up. Unlike Ireland, the US has banged up quite a few of these chancers.


----------

